# Bushing Specs



## Huzzah (May 13, 2006)

Maybe I am a little paranoid about sanding my bushings down too far, or maybe I need more to do during my lunch hour, but I put together this .pdf
&lt;Click Here&gt;  file that has the dimensions for the bushings I currently own.  

I don't know if anybody else will find this information helpful or not, but it is to me which is why I did it in the first place! I will update this file whenever I buy new bushings and will fill in the tube dimensions once I buy that kit again; I made many of the kits before I thought to measure the tubes!  If you have the dimensions for the tubes of the kits I have "Unknown" listed for and care to send them to me I would appreciate it. 

Please let me know you find any errors in the file or you have any 
suggestions to improve it. 

Enjoy, 
Steve


----------



## Johnathan (May 13, 2006)

What a good idea. Anytime you have something that will help you be more acurate, the better your pens will look.


----------



## Dario (May 13, 2006)

I will check these versus what I have next week and give you a feedback.

Thanks!!!


----------



## wudwrkr (May 13, 2006)

Steve,
That's great!  I think this will be very useful!  []

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 13, 2006)

On the Cigar bushing diagram you show 3 bushings. My old set (from A.S.) has 4. Is the center bushing on the drawing 1 single bushing with steps on both ends or 2 bushings drawn as 1? I'm wondering if Berea redesigned their Cigar bushings.
BTW great drawings. This kind of info should be very useful. I have kit bushings as well as extra tubes you don't have listed. I'll measure them once I get a chance and email you the results. I presume the tubes are length X O.D.


----------



## thewishman (May 13, 2006)

Thanks, Steve! I wanted to measure mine but never got around to it until I sanded them down a bit. I'll keep your list to compare and will know better when to replace the bushings.


----------



## Jim15 (May 13, 2006)

Thanks Steve, nice of you to post this.

jim


----------



## Huzzah (May 13, 2006)

Dario - Please do confirm my measurements, that would be appreciated.

George - I got my cigar bushings from Wood Craft, I don't know what anybody elses are like.

Steve


----------



## lwalden (May 13, 2006)

Steve- thanks for sharing! Can't wait for you to add the CSUSA Jrseries vII, Statesman/Gentleman's (fullsize), and Emperor. If I send specs, can you format and add to your list?


----------



## myname1960 (May 13, 2006)

Huzzah,

 I bought the ElGrande and Churchill kits and bushings from Woodcraft and they both use the same exact bushings set so you can add the Churchill to your El Grande bushing  diagram for Woodcraft kits.
 I guess depending where you get the kit and bushings from there are 2 different mandrel sizes for these 2 kits. Labeled style "A" and "B" i believe. I know this because Woodcraft sold me the wrong size mandrel set for the kits they sold. If there is anything you need on these 2 kits let me know.


----------



## Huzzah (May 13, 2006)

lwalden - Please do!  If you send me the specs you have I will definately be able to add them.  Now that I have the format it doesn't take too long.  I draw them to scale in ACAD then save them as a .pdf file.  You can e-mail me the specs you have through my profile.

myname1960 - Thanks for the info.  I will update the diagram when I get a chance.


----------



## pssherman (May 13, 2006)

George and Huzzah,
I recently got some cigar kits and bushings from Rockler. There are 4 bushings in the package. If you place the two center bushings back-to-back then it looks exactly like the drawing. It shouldn't matter if you have 2 center bushings or the combined bushing. Just make sure the top and bottom bushings are paired correctly. BTW, the drawings are great.

edit: IIRC the Berea website has downloadable instructions for all of the pen kits which shows the bushing diameters and the tube lengths. The PSI website has downloadable instructions that include tube length but not the bushing diameters. I don't what the CSUSA website has.

Paul in AR


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (May 13, 2006)

As was mentioned above - the El Grande RB, FP and Churchill all use the same bushings, tubes and drills. The cap tube is 1.695" x .590" - barrel tube is 1.97" x .473". The El Grande ball point is the same as well except for the barrel tube. It is 1.875" long - everything else is the same.
-The S2000 screw cap tubes are - cap and barrel 1.9" x .370". The Streamline American screw cap kit is the same as the S2000 except the barrel tube is 2.42" long.
-The Berea Atlas (bushing #16A) has the same dimensions as the Patriot.
I have others but haven't measured them yet.


----------



## Huzzah (May 13, 2006)

Thanks again George.  I'll update what I my docs next week during lunch, I know I won't have the time tomorrow.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 14, 2006)

Awesome!! I was starting to do the same thing. Do you think you could, or let me put this on the Yahoo pen turners list under the "files" I have been looking for something just like this, Thanks! Could you let us know when you update it too?? I am more of a "Size it" guy.. I would hate to be buying new bushings just for name when the size is what matters!

One tip that would be nice. A page added to the bottom of each sheet and a frontpage listing by pen kit that coresponds to that bushing page. (maybe even make it really easy and cross refrence to exact fit bushings?? That way you could see that Pen (a) can use either number 1, 2 or 3 bushings.. You would have a killer database if you added that page to your database.  Me for one, would print this out and keep a hard copy in the shop. The hyperlinks would not work for that.. 

Anyway, again, nice database either way!


----------



## Huzzah (May 14, 2006)

Firefyter-emt - Feel free to post this in the Yahoo group.  I put it out to share.  I would frequent the site more often because navigation through the threads are so counter-intuitive to me.  I'll give your suggestion some though.  

I do plan in letting everyone know about any and all updates.

Steve


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2006)

Haven't had time to check the sizes with whatever kit I have yet...sorry [B)]


----------



## Huzzah (May 18, 2006)

No problem Dario, whenever you get the time []


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 18, 2006)

Very helpful posting. May I suggest that the specs go into the IAP library  when completed. Jeff(grand meister) are you accepting requests? Anyone else think that it should be stored and shared for future reference?

-Peter-


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2006)

I will second the request.  Either way, I am keeping both hard copy and electronic copy here!!! [][]

I just hope I remember to keep the most updated version [8)]


----------



## jeff (May 18, 2006)

Anyone thought about contacting the vendors to see if they have specs for all their bushings they'd be willing to share? I don't see a down-side for them.

I'll be happy to add anything useful to the library.


----------



## Huzzah (May 18, 2006)

I'd love for this to be entered into the library.  I would also be more than happy to let everyone know when there is an update (after jeff gets the new version uploaded of course). 

jeff - I never even thought to contact the vendor but that is a great suggestion.  I will do that and see if they can be of any help.  

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## GlennM (May 19, 2006)

Huzzah, Nice job putting this together!  I like the idea of having this information together in one convenient document.  

One comment...  Craft Supply USA has the specs for many of their bushings in the instruction for the kit.  The instruction can be downloaded from their web site. This would be an easy check to insure accuracy.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (May 19, 2006)

Just a heads up, I was not able to add this the the Yahoo pen list, but I did send a link out. The file was too big to add. [V]


----------



## Randy_ (May 20, 2006)

I've tried to open that file twice and both times it has caused my computer to lock up!!  Maybe because I am running an older version of Adobe???  Just a friendly heads up to any who might be having problems.


----------



## epson (May 20, 2006)

Jeff, Craft Supply USA has an excell spredsheet with all thier bushing specs.  I don't remember where it was.


----------



## woodbutcher (May 20, 2006)

Craft Supply directions have bushing diameters included. Not sure about the rest.
Jim


----------



## Huzzah (May 20, 2006)

Only about 10 or so of the Craft Supplies instructions have bushing diameters.  I think it might be their more recent kits.  The do not have any lenghts though so I would have to do a best guess based on proportions for all measuremens other than the listed diameters.


----------

